# Supermarket @ Green Lakes Tower



## davecaltech (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I was told that green lakes tower is probably the best residential building (1 bedroom flat) within Marina and JLT

I'm wondering is there a supermarket in the tower itself or nearby (walking distance)

Many thanks!

Dave


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

davecaltech said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was told that green lakes tower is probably the best residential building (1 bedroom flat) within Marina and JLT
> 
> ...


I highly doubt this is the best tower in JLT and the marina. There are far smarter towers in the Marina. 

Sorry can't help on the supermarket


----------



## davecaltech (Apr 30, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> I highly doubt this is the best tower in JLT and the marina. There are far smarter towers in the Marina.
> 
> Sorry can't help on the supermarket


Thanks Jim - what are those smarter towers?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

See threading Marina - Emaar. 

JLT is for people who can't afford the Marina.


----------



## davecaltech (Apr 30, 2011)

Any info about the supermarket ? Cheers


----------



## PVD04 (Feb 17, 2010)

There are two mini-marts in Green Lakes, one in S2 and one in S3. There is also a Carrefour Express a short walk away (~5 min).


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> See threading Marina - Emaar.
> 
> JLT is for people who can't afford the Marina.


Wrong; Many apts in Marina are on the smaller side, even in supposedly good buildings. Also i found some spacious apts with horrible views and ended up in JLT

Green Lakes are the best towers in JLT, however the Marina should have quite a few better towers


----------

